# Wedding Certificate



## cliveost (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi all

I need to get hold of a copy of a marriage certificate. My wife was previously married in Paphos and although the marriage has been annulled we now need to get hold of a copy of the marriage certificate. If we need to come over to get it we will do but it would be so much easyer if we cuold sort it from the UK.

Can anyone give us an idea of what we need to do.

Thanks, Clive


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

cliveost said:


> Hi all
> 
> I need to get hold of a copy of a marriage certificate. My wife was previously married in Paphos and although the marriage has been annulled we now need to get hold of a copy of the marriage certificate. If we need to come over to get it we will do but it would be so much easyer if we cuold sort it from the UK.
> 
> ...


I wonder whether someone like Gwennies red tape services would be able to get it for you.?
It would certainly be cheaper than flying over here to get it.


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi
Phone number for Gwenny's Red Tape is 00357 26943625 She is very helpful 
Cherie.:clap2:


----------

